# Just learned the word - Bloatware?!?!



## r.crainjr (Feb 4, 2008)

And I am pissed!

Newly purchesed: Sony VAIO - CR220E. Intel Core 2Duo T7250 @2.00GHz.
Running: Windows Vista 

I need to know what (if any) of the following programs can be unistalled? or why I would need to keep them.

Instant Mode
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistrutable
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB927978)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 Parser and SDK
SupportSoft Assisted Service
VAIO Content Folder Setting
VAIO Content Importer / VAIO Content Exporter
VAIO Content Metadata Intelligent Analzing Manager
VAIO Content Metadata Manager Setting
VAIO Content Metadata XML Interface Library
VAIO Event Service
VAIO Launcher
VAIO OOBE
VAIO Original Function Setting
VAIO PC Wireless LAN Wizzard
VAIO Power Management
VAIO Service Utility 3
VAIO Update 3
Wireless Switch Setting Utility

I have fairly basic knowledge (just enough to screw it up & not enough to fix it), but know I can probably clean-up allot of this. I would like to have the system run as stream-line as possible. I am deploying in 2 weeks with the US Navy and really want to utilize as much space on the hard drive as possible. I would also like to find out if there will be a real harm in deleting the back-up information after I put it on disks. I appreciate any help. 

Thanks!


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

I got the same issue when I bought a brand new laptop. I was able to uninstall but I decided to reinstall XP instead of using Vista. I find XP more resource efficient. As for Vista... well you said it right.


----------



## r.crainjr (Feb 4, 2008)

Appreciate your thoughts - 
I debated on picking up a copy of XP (I don't have an actually copy - just preloaded on other units) I'm not sure yet. Vista really isn't going anywhere, so I decided to stick with it. --- for now, but if I get a copy of XP - I could be highly persuaded?!?


----------



## myminpins (Jan 30, 2008)

If you want your Windows Vista to run MUCH faster and don't care what it looks like, there are a few quick fixes you can do. 

One easy one that should help:

Right click on "*my computer*", select "*properties*" then, on the left, "*advanced system settings*".

Now go to "*advanced*" and "*performance*" then "*settings*".

Click on "*settings*" then click on "*adjust for best performance*"

You could also turn of "system restore" and many other things.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

I totally agree with myminpins. I agree more should you decide to use what is already installed in your laptop (Vista).

That and some $$$ for hardware could really help improve performance. Hardware upgrades like maxing out RAM (ex. 1GB to 2GB or whatever the mobo allows)... replacing HDD to a faster speed one (ex. 5400rpm to 7200 rpm or higher). I think you would spend the same doing these upgrades and getting XP.

If you want to conserve HDD space, do cleanup constantly. I use CCleaner.

If I were in that situation I would:
1. Uninstall stuff that I do not need.
2. Tweak as per myminpins
3. Upgrade RAM
4. Run CCleaner at least once a day.

I hope that helps


----------



## myminpins (Jan 30, 2008)

I love CCleaner. It never ever messes up the registry or anything else. I use it constantly. 

You should have AT LEAST 2 gigs of ram installed if you want to run Vista without hassles.


----------



## Techa (Feb 20, 2008)

hey, r.crainjr

I got one just like your from my dad on x-mas (vgn-cr220e). I fixed it up, considered a clean installed. Run perfect - all functions including Istant-on.

I'll show you how - just behave. Promise???


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

hey Techa... I suggest you edit your post as this is seen by thousands worldwide. Some may not just take it the way you intended it to be... and that may get you banned here too or worse get you into trouble. :4-thatsba


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

@Techa - I have now edited two of your posts - please don't let me have to edit anymore. This is a family forum and this is a technical thread. please keep your responses to the matter in hand. Otherwise I will be forced to issue an infraction. Thank you.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Please concentrate on solving r.crainjr's problem.


----------



## myminpins (Jan 30, 2008)

So Crainjr, what is going on with you these days? What did you decide???


----------

